# Zines:new one done & need stories for next



## skiptown (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got my ass off the ground and printed up some lovely fresh copies of Goddamn. It is not about trains, hitching, squatting or being punk in general (except maybe one story). It IS about funny and awkward 6-9th boning stories, hilarious stuff I found on the street or in newspapaers, lots of art of mine etc. If you would like a copy you could send me a self addressed, stamped envelope (pm me for the address). If you really feel inclined, it costed me about two bucks and issue to print up cuz I couldn't go to the copy shop where punks work since I'm no where near home.

SUBMISSIONS: I am down for pretty much anything interesting and well written (or not well written but then you'd have to put up with me being a stingy editor and trying to change spelling or adding semi colons where needed... if you don't want me to change things like spelling, write a note on it. If it is boring or crappily worded I won't print it.) With that unpleasantness out of the way, I would like to request stories about your awkward first (or really anytime in your life) sexy-time experiences, the worst or funniest things or customers that have happened to you when you have worked shitty customer service jobs (I tend to find these the most amusing but even if you work doing mailorder by yourself in a basement somewhere and something gut busting has happened, I'm down to read and print it. 

Also for two separate zines I am looking for submissions about experience and stories about sex work (ideally from other sex workers, I'd be curious to hear or interview from people who have different jobs in the industry than I do) and if and how its changed your life for better or worse. Like I said, the stories in here are largely from myself and other sex workers of all kinds (From escorts, dancers, sensual masseuses but also includes the trickledown to people who are agency drivers and private security for escorts or bouncers at strip clubs. Even working at porn stores or being jizz moppers at the peep show. Share you stories with me! I know this is a really private issue for some people and if you don't want me to know who you are you can send me an email at [email protected] from an anonymous email address or pm me for my real address and just send it unsigned. Any questions feel free to pm me.

The second zine is about invisible disabilities (autoimmune stuff, axiety, depression blah blah blah ANYTHING that people would not be able to tell about you by your physical appearance or a brief conversation (or even lasting friendship where you didn't tell the person). The basis of this zine is about having something really wrong with you but having people not believe you because they can't tell automatically and treat you fucked up for some reason because of it. Its about feeling alienated from your own community unintentionally because you can't do all the things your friends can do. Its about having to choose what band you are going to stand up and dance really hard to at a show because if you jump around that much longer you will be in writhing pain the next day. Its about not even being able to go to that show because you will start having a crippling anxiety attack. This zine will cover anything that you decide is an invisible disability and how it has affected your life, your family, your friends etc. This is open ended. It can be anonymous. Please feel free to ask me for more info but I have to go have a doctor stick a giant needle in my asscheek right now.


----------

